# Torque Sequence for the tri power manifold ?



## truegoat (Nov 30, 2019)

66 gto tri- powerTorque Sequence and the manifold gaskets came with yellow plastic rings , what are they for ?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't think a torque sequence is too critical on an intake. The most important thing to do is tighten the front bolt at the water pump/timing cover so as to draw the intake tight against the rubber O-ring seal. Otherwise you can get a water leak.

If you do torque the manifold. like most torque sequences, start at the middle bolts and work out going from one side to the other. I would torque down the bolts at a lower torque to get all things snug, then go back and torque to spec. I honestly never torqued a manifold, just made the bolts tight by feel.

Those round rings hold the intake gaskets to the heads. If you look at the heads, you will see 2 holes on each head (I believe the end holes) that have a step. The intake gasket will have the bolt holes just a slight bit larger than the rest. Insert the plastic rings through the gasket holes and then put the gaskets on the head and push those inserts into the corresponding bolt holes in the head. The purpose of this is to keep the gasket in place and center it when you install the intake. The thin plastic "hat" that holds the ring from falling through the gasket will crush under the intake bolt torque -so no need to worry that the ring will keep the gasket from sealing.


----------

